# Happy Valentines Day



## Caroline (Feb 10, 2009)

Just thought I'd wish everyone a Happy Valentines Day. This year is my 28th Wedding Anniversary.


----------



## Corrine (Feb 10, 2009)

Aaawwww congratulations Caroline.  May there be many more......


----------



## Hazel (Feb 10, 2009)

Congratulation and happy valentines to you too

Now for an aarrgh, in all my 55 years I have never received a valentines card.  SO good luck out there to all who are in love

Hazel


----------



## Caroline (Feb 11, 2009)

Am I allowed to wish a girl Happy Valentines Day? I do send my friends cards with a little message along the lines of 'To my friend on Valentines Day may you meet the partner of your dreams and may all your dreams come true.'


----------



## mikep1979 (Feb 11, 2009)

congratulations caroline


----------



## kojack (Feb 14, 2009)

Happy Anniversary Caroline


----------



## gerryberry (Feb 15, 2009)

*happy anniversary*

Hope you had a lovely anniversary


----------

